
“Super-Earths are habitable” and could have Earth-like climate  - xtraclass
http://saypeople.com/2014/01/10/super-earths-are-habitable-and-could-have-earth-like-climate/
======
27182818284
I guess I'm wrong about their mass? I must be inferring incorrectly from the
"Super" that they are Super heavy.—I was under the impression they would be
pretty, but not necessarily habitable because their extra mass would be too
much of a strain on the human body. Say like 3g instead of g. Or something.

